# AEM vs Devils Own



## samis6e (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey guys Im looking into buying water/methanol injection and have narrowed it down to aem w/ 1 gallon tank and stage 2 devils own. snow performance is too much $$$. anyone used either of these kits on a 1.8t? so lets hear your stories


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

Use the DVC-30 (Devils Own) progressive setup on my daily... Love it and highly recommend it. :thumbup:


----------



## samis6e (Aug 25, 2009)

were there any problems as far as installation and performance? did you buy a tank with your kit or did you use the washer reservoir? also just out of curiosity how often do you have to refill the tank?


----------



## DarkoMk4 (Dec 19, 2006)

samis6e said:


> were there any problems as far as installation and performance? did you buy a tank with your kit or did you use the washer reservoir? also just out of curiosity how often do you have to refill the tank?


 I run the DVC-30 also. DD on a 2871R. 
Running the washer resv and trips the low fluid light about every two tanks of gas. Using "3" nozzle and spray starts 7psi.


----------

